# This is my center display



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

So when I start up the car, I can read the message flashed with some lines through it. Then this is what I see. Is that blob where the outside air temperature is displayed? If not, shouldn't I be able to see the temp in the display? Just trying to figure it out.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that doesnt look too good


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i think you need a new cluster


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_i think you need a new cluster









yeah unfortunatly


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (life.love.regret)*

I know. 
I just want to know what should I be seeing?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

from top to bottom: 
audio selection
outside temp
trip computer function (mpg, miles to empty, etc)
P-R-N-D-S 

sorry, not the best pic.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Thanks, but damn, I guess I am missing more then I thought. Is there any way it is turned off on mine?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

try hitting the "reset/on/off" button on the left control stalk, on the bottom.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_on the left control stalk, on the bottom. 

It's the right (wiper) stalk, not the left.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

yep.. thats right


----------



## Wahaha (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: This is my center display (Snowhere)*

Follow this guy
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/762161.phtml
and
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/767525.phtml


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: This is my center display (Wahaha)*

Man, I would be all over that. I guess I will have to join Audiworld to check it out.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: This is my center display (Snowhere)*

Is there some way to see that site without having to read all posts individually?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: This is my center display (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Is there some way to see that site without having to read all posts individually?

no


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: This is my center display (bhb399mm)*

That's why I love this site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can haz cliff notes?
Guy tracked down distributor for the screens, planning on selling them or the service to refurbish clusters?


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

Read this:
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec106.shtml
It's fairly simple to remove / replace the cluster. Just gotta have VAG-COM. 
You can usually find cluster for around $500 max online and DIY (as the replacement / repair process in the AW posts linked ends up costing you close to $500 anyway!)


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (richardsc)*

Thanks, looks simple enough....
Is that large orange dot on his cluster a note that mileage was changed?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Not that I know of, my display was indeed turned off. Now I can see everything and I just have some lines missing and that blob tends to morph. a bit. The car and paint are close to mint condition, just a couple of tiny dings and chips that show that it was not resprayed. The leather looks like it came out of a showroom. That indicates to me that the car was garage kept to keep the UV damage due to our altitude from cracking the leather. That and a local, older lady passed away to make this car become mine. For a local car to not be severally chipped up out here, you have to not drive it in on the snowy days. Like two days ago and tonight and tomorrow! I will post up some pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Snowhere)*

O.k. Here is my display turned on. Not perfect, but I can deal with it for now.









This was my commute, monday morning. This is not too bad, I can actually see. There was one vehicle that drove off the side of the pass on the way in. They tumbled and rolled down about a 75 foot embankment. And there was one other SUV rollover on the flats.
















Since this is spring time in the Colorado Rockies, the evening drive back was dry as a bone.


----------

